# new here ..hello to all my diabetic soldiers :)



## obaidkasiri (Jul 28, 2011)

heyy everyone .. 

            its obaid here ,, male 24 livin in manchester .. had this diabetes for last 5 years.. n straightly speaking ive been very ver careless maintiaing my levels and and now feeling very unhealthy . I just had a HBA1C test 2 weeks ago and it was around 12 which is way high as it should be .
                 So from last week ive made a commitment with myself that if you want to live live healthy . So i really need some help from all my mates here that how to maintain my meals n excercises n other stuff for pushing my self towards a better and a healthy life style  .


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Obaid. Welcome 

Well done for wanting to sort yourself out. What insulins are you on ?
Have you done any courses such as DAFNE and do you carb count ?

ANd finally, do you go for regular appointments at your hospital/clinic/GP ?

That's my interrogation over for now 

Rob


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 28, 2011)

HEY Robster . thanx mate 

Well im using Apidra and Lantus for over 2 years. And ive never done these sort of courses and neither did ive count carbs ever lol .. its really bad i know n i have been very careless for past one year and today i had an appointment and went for that about after 5 months.

But now im pretty enthusiastic to get over this uncontrolled thing and the doc has referred me to a diabetic specialist too next week .


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 28, 2011)

To be honest, I've never done a course either and didn't count carbs until I joined this forum last year. I just bumbled along in my own way for 30 odd years.

If you can get some decent advice, and hopefully the specialist will be decent, you can start again and get your HbA1c down to the 7s. Try and get a steady drop to avoid shocking your system. But it will take a lot of sweat and tears. But worth it in the end.

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums obaidkasiri


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

>ROBSTER

        yes i really need some good advices and experiences from you guys to get over this thing well .


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

thankss mark


----------



## Klocky (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Obi (too long to type your moniker mate).  Welcome to the forum, glad you've found it and I know you'll find everybody really helpful.


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 29, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Hi Obi (too long to type your moniker mate).  Welcome to the forum, glad you've found it and I know you'll find everybody really helpful.



I'm even 'lazier' than Klocky, so welcome to the forum O.

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Jul 29, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I'm even 'lazier' than Klocky, so welcome to the forum O.
> 
> Andy


Oh dear, haven't you found double click select, Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2011)

obaidkasiri said:


> heyy everyone ..
> 
> its obaid here ,, male 24 livin in manchester .. had this diabetes for last 5 years.. n straightly speaking ive been very ver careless maintiaing my levels and and now feeling very unhealthy . I just had a HBA1C test 2 weeks ago and it was around 12 which is way high as it should be .
> So from last week ive made a commitment with myself that if you want to live live healthy . So i really need some help from all my mates here that how to maintain my meals n excercises n other stuff for pushing my self towards a better and a healthy life style  .



Hi Obaid, welcome to the forum - sorry I missed this yesterday! Great news that you want to turn things around - a 12% is really not good as you know. One thing to bear in mind is that you don't want to go mad and drop it down too quickly, which might be counter-intuitive but many people find that a big drop can be a bit of a shock to the system  - aim to reduce things steadily. It would be a good idea to book an appointment with your DSN so you can discuss targets. For now I'd suggest keeping a food, insulin and testing diary so you can get some ideas of patterns and maybe the best areas to start improving things. Get yourself into a routine with it and it'll be as natural as putting on shoes after a little while - diabetes reacts well to routine!  I'd also really recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - a brilliant book that covers every eventuality and gives you strategies for dealing with anything you care to throw at it (yes, it really is that good! )

Lots of friendly, helpful people here - as you have seen - so fire away anytime you need answers or some support!


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum from me x


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

hey Northerner,

 Thanks very much . I am really delighted to see this kind of response from you and a warm welcome from all the members . Eventually i am feeling good by the time i came to this great site which makes me feel im not alone to fight with it i got a whole army to support  .And i am really very serious about my lifestyle as i have started changing things around me like my sleeping time proper 3 major meals and stuff and booked my appointment with diabetec specialist to discuss things how to make levels between ranges and again it feels great to be here and i am on my way towards a healthy lifestyle .


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

hey. 
  thanx a lot stephanie


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

thanx a lot .. teapot.. sorry didnt knew ur name n i cant see it too lolx


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi again Obaid.

Are there any particular aspects that you're struggling with or do you think it best if you just pick up tips as you go along ?

The book that Northerner recommended is really good.

Do you test regularly or just randomly when you feel you need to (like I did 18 months ago ) ?

Rob


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 29, 2011)

hey rob ,, 

yeah there are some aspects that i am really struggling with like following :

1) i dont know how much dose to take with meals as doc have suggested me 16 units of apidra per meal ,, but i dont know how maximum or minimum should i eat on that particular dose so it takes me to hypo n hyper more of the times .

2) when i am facing hypoglycemia i usually take drinks choclates sweets i usually go wild when im facing hypo lolx heh  ,, so after havin somethin it usually raises up quite high and again unstable ranges :/

these are some of them and im checking 5-6 times a day from past one week . and before that i didnt checked for over 5 months


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2011)

obaidkasiri said:


> hey.
> thanx a lot stephanie



OOoo im only called that when im naughty lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2011)

obaidkasiri said:


> hey rob ,,
> 
> yeah there are some aspects that i am really struggling with like following :
> 
> ...



Obaid, you need to ask your doctor/nurse about what education courses are available to you, DAFNE (Dose Adjustment fr Normal Eating) is probably the best known, but your PCT may offer an alternative. This will teach you how to 'carb count' - working out how much fast-acting insulin you need to inject for the food you want to eat. There is an online carb counting course that is very good at http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/ - basically you work out ratios which tell you how many units of insulin you need for each 10 grams of carbs in your food. This will give you LOTS more flexibility and control over your levels 

It's hard not to overtreat hypos, but the simple rule is 15/15 - consume 15 grams of carbs and wait 15 minutes then check to see if your levels have returned to normal range, if not then have another 15 grams. Of course, there will be occasions when you feel you can't wait another 15 minutes so you need to make a judgement call about whether you need more carbs sooner - but you get the idea about what is a suitable quantity - 150 ml of full sugar Coke or three jelly babies is 15g carbs.


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Obaid, you need to ask your doctor/nurse about what education courses are available to you, DAFNE (Dose Adjustment fr Normal Eating) is probably the best known, but your PCT may offer an alternative. This will teach you how to 'carb count' - working out how much fast-acting insulin you need to inject for the food you want to eat. There is an online carb counting course that is very good at http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/ - basically you work out ratios which tell you how many units of insulin you need for each 10 grams of carbs in your food. This will give you LOTS more flexibility and control over your levels
> 
> It's hard not to overtreat hypos, but the simple rule is 15/15 - consume 15 grams of carbs and wait 15 minutes then check to see if your levels have returned to normal range, if not then have another 15 grams. Of course, there will be occasions when you feel you can't wait another 15 minutes so you need to make a judgement call about whether you need more carbs sooner - but you get the idea about what is a suitable quantity - 150 ml of full sugar Coke or three jelly babies is 15g carbs.


thanx alot northerner .

  its being a quite usefull information for me  and i have also registered to tht BDEC and it seems quite informative so i am also going to learn all the things on that site .

And i have an appontment with a diabetec specialist in coming week so i am also going to discuss it in detail about these dose adjustment .

And about the coke thing lol i used to have a can of coke with a bar of choclate whenever im facing hypo lolx  ,,, thats why my blood ranges always shoot after my hypo because exactly for the next 15 minutes you are feeling the same hypo condition so that is really gonna be helpfull for me  thanks for that


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Hi and a warm welcome to the forum from me x


lolxx STEFFF then u might be naughty at that time  hehe


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome tot he forum from me to x


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 30, 2011)

am64 said:


> welcome tot he forum from me to x


Thanks a lot am 64 .. 

i am just amazed and happy from the way you all welcomed me ..
ive never felt that good with my diabetes hehehe


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2011)

well it took me a year after dx to find this place and it has been fantastic ... I beleive because it is first and foremost a SUPPORT forum.... also we are in it together what ever type or connection to diabetes... also we've all been newbies at some point


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 30, 2011)

am64 said:


> well it took me a year after dx to find this place and it has been fantastic ... I beleive because it is first and foremost a SUPPORT forum.... also we are in it together what ever type or connection to diabetes... also we've all been newbies at some point


yeah ur absolutely right . ive been looking for a long for such kind of community thing where we all can be together and which is really helpfull and some things and some advices that you cant even have from your doctors comparing with the experiences of people .. 

by the way im still bit confused to browse the site lol .. i read yesterday a forum about birmingham get together or some thing . do u know anything about that


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2011)

obaidkasiri said:


> yeah ur absolutely right . ive been looking for a long for such kind of community thing where we all can be together and which is really helpfull and some things and some advices that you cant even have from your doctors comparing with the experiences of people ..
> 
> by the way im still bit confused to browse the site lol .. i read yesterday a forum about birmingham get together or some thing . do u know anything about that



if you go to the top of the page underneath the pink band with user CP FAQ etc you will see diabetessupport message boards highlighted in pink ...click on that and a list of all the different sections comes up, scroll down and click on what you want to look at ....if you want a quick look at whats been going on click on new posts in the pink header ....


----------



## obaidkasiri (Jul 30, 2011)

am64 said:


> if you go to the top of the page underneath the pink band with user CP FAQ etc you will see diabetessupport message boards highlighted in pink ...click on that and a list of all the different sections comes up, scroll down and click on what you want to look at ....if you want a quick look at whats been going on click on new posts in the pink header ....


yeahh got it .. 

thanks buddy


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Obaid.

Welcome to the forum  ... Im sure we will all be able to offer you help and support, there is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the lovely peeps on this forum.

When you have your appointment with the diabetic consultant .. ask to be appointed a diabetic specialist nurse ... there may also be one available to you through your GP surgery... He/She will be able to go through everyhting you need regarding insulin adjustments, carb doses etc.

Im Heidi, mam to Nathan type 1 aged 16 diagnosed over 4 years ago.

Heidi
xx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 2, 2011)

obaidkasiri said:


> thanx alot northerner .
> 
> its being a quite usefull information for me  and i have also registered to tht BDEC and it seems quite informative so i am also going to learn all the things on that site .
> 
> ...



Hi Obi, 
Sorry, I have only just logged on after a few days! Welcome to the forum! 

This place is fantastic, I use it more than FB! I am similar to you and I'm sure I bore people who have already read about my circumstance prior to getting sorted!

I have had D for 12years at age 18. 2009 met my DSN and struggled to get HBA down from 11%, tried counselling, dif meds, testing. Although I made the first step to contact her, I really wasn't ready to control. I joined the forum back in 2009 and rarely posted, rarely visited! I was always in and out of hospital with DKA and used to binge on sweets on purpose(!) I only ever used to inject my Lantus at night and this was basically what was keeping me alive. One DKA episode the doc told my o/h to prepare for the worst as I was close to the end...

Joined BDEC in 2010 as an intro to carb counting. It is very informative and is good to introduce to carbs. However, I do find the electronic classroom very bizarre and went on my local DAFNE = STILE. I think this course was a godsend and a turning point in my life. The experience and sharing process to meet other diabetes, some a few years in, some 30yrs with the illness was so interesting and valuable. I really really really recommend it! Push for it as much as you can from your DSN, with a HBA of 12% you shouldn't be waiting long!!!!

The other turning point was the implications and I have the start of Diabetic retinopathy, but when I was in my 20's and at the hospital clinic surrounded by the older diabetics with limbs missing etc I felt invincible and like I didn;t belong. Here, I feel I belong. Everyone is so lovely, happy to help and the range of experience and knowledge if overwhelming. It also becomes nice when you can offer a 'newbie' advice or to read and agree with others, thus reinforcing your own knowledge and compentancies. 

I had no idea about carbs, no idea the level of control I could get and from early 2011, my hba was 10.7% it is now 7.5% and still reining in the control. You can do it Obi and I think everyone has a turning point or an influencing factor to change but you need to really want to change and control. You sound a positive character and this bodes well! 

The B'ham meet is next month (6weeks) and I have never been but really looking forward to putting proper faces to names. It maybe very strange environment to start with but I'm sure after a few conversations, it'll be just like posting on here but with real people!!!! There is a lot to be said and to share and meet likewise diabetics is highly underrated! Just glad that DAFNE has recognised the value of sharing.

Yep, I back up and stress the importance of not rushing to lower your levels too quickly, if your levels are high, you are prone to feeling the hypos at a higher reading of around 4/5 rather than below 4...your vision may get distorted again while gaining control. Be aware of 'lypos', Dawn Phenomenon and as mentioned the overeating to treat hypos. Do you have any Dextrose Gel on your script? (little tubes of glucose gel, great for keeping in the car or at work etc), there is also the Glucagon injection if the hypo gets to be a bad one.
(sorry if you already know about most of this stuff, I had no idea about any of it after 11years with D!)


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 3, 2011)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Obaid.
> 
> Welcome to the forum  ... Im sure we will all be able to offer you help and support, there is a wealth of knowledge and experience in the lovely peeps on this forum.
> 
> ...


hey Heidi  

            thaks a lot for your message and yes i am really having a lots of support from everyone and everyone is soo sooo nice kind and helpfull here . 

 Yes i am having an appointment with a diabetec nurse on next tuesday morning and i am gonna take a lots of her time lol , and gonna ask each and everything which i am facing and regarding to regarding insulin adjustments, carb doses etc ..  so lets hope for good and i am really looking forward for next 2-3 weeks to get my levels in complete normal ranges ..


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 3, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi Obi,
> Sorry, I have only just logged on after a few days! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> This place is fantastic, I use it more than FB! I am similar to you and I'm sure I bore people who have already read about my circumstance prior to getting sorted!
> ...


hey Suze  

first of all thanks a loads for your message and no u didnt bored with anything of your message its very usefull for me and cant tell you how much informative it is for me. because no one can guide you and share their expereinces better than a diabetec patient itself. and thats why after 5 years there are many things which i came to know just about a week a go because i dont have much people in my surrounding experiencing with diabetes . And just because of you guys ive started working how to treat hypos really well  ,, still having unstable hyper levels but trying to figure it out .

And BDEC is absolutely fantastic thing ive gained a lots of informative things about meals carbs and stuff but still having some difficulties to count it on my pakistani food which i used to eat lol hehe .so im having an appointment this coming week with diabetec nurse and gonna ask all these stuff with her . but still very usefull for other minor meals atleast i can count carbs for those .

And your exactly right that when you are having that much support from everyone around you regarding to your diabetes you get more enthusiastic ,motivated , and boosts up towards getting back to perfectly normal and you cant believe that ive never tried that hard to make my blood levels in normal ranges in last 5 years . and it will take some time for me to be PRO in carb control thing  . 

And i really cant wait for the Birmingham meet to meet everyone sharing lots of experience . its gonna be a wonderfull thing for sure .From the first day of my diagnosis ive been looking for such a community or group where i can meet n share things with people and after 5 years finally ive found it  .So i am really very excited for that Birmingham meet 

and i really dont have any idea about the both things Dextrose gel and glucagon . never used it and never have been heard of it ..


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Obaid.

Would it help you to list some of the foods you eat regularly and get some suggestions on how to improve your BGs and get some of those highs down?

If you can incorporate wholegrains and/or nuts, lentils, etc into your meals, it should lower the GI and stop it spiking so high, but it also depends of course on how big the portions are. 

Good luck at the appointment also. 

Rob


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Obaid.
> 
> Would it help you to list some of the foods you eat regularly and get some suggestions on how to improve your BGs and get some of those highs down?
> 
> ...



Heya Obaid, 

Yeah Rob is right, lower GI foods are better but I understand that culturally, the foods you eat can tend to be high in fat which can affect the absorbtion rate of your insulin, weight gain was a big issue for me, being a young woman, and I know that a fair few D's on here try a low carb diet as this ultimately means less insulin amounts. 

Something that I found really helped was the iApp, Carbs & Cals. If you have access to an iPhone, iPod or iPad, this is great and there is a free downloadable version but the full app costs ?3.99 but it lists a range of foods from meals to snacks to drinks and it offers a pictorial guide of portion size, very useful if you or your family serve up a portion of rice with a naan or chapatis, you then match the pic to the look of your plate, it works really well. There is a book edition but I don't know how much this costs and I never fancy carrying a book around with me! 
The app also stores in a calendar the meals you have eaten and tots up the carbs and the cals as a daily total!
For the processed foods you may eat on the go, should have a carb table on the wrapper or if its a fast food chain, visit diabeticseatout.com and you'll find KFC, Subway, Maccies etc.

Deffo ask your DSN on Tues about dextrogel and glucagon as well as oher stuff we have all mentioned(DP, Lypos), it will show her the areas you need relearning about and how much you have had to struggle with on your own. 

Good luck with your appointment, we're here to help and let us know how you get on...


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 5, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Obaid.
> 
> Would it help you to list some of the foods you eat regularly and get some suggestions on how to improve your BGs and get some of those highs down?
> 
> ...


hey Rob , following are the some foods which i usually eat

do breakfast some time n if i do then a bowl of weetabix or cornflakes .

not a regular routine for lunch ,, but when i do then mostly something from takeaways like curry and 2 naans or fried chicken n chips.. 

and in night i eat regularly our typical pakistan style spicy curries made up of lentils ,some time vegies..,, some time chicken ,, some time meat ... but i eat minimum 3 rotis or naans in dinner along with these curries ..

so that my kinda disturbed chart lol ,, but now days its Ramzan our holy month in which we used  to fast so its a about 18 hours of fasting and just having meals 2 times in night n still not able to control my ranges how ever tryin my level best ..


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 5, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Heya Obaid,
> 
> Yeah Rob is right, lower GI foods are better but I understand that culturally, the foods you eat can tend to be high in fat which can affect the absorbtion rate of your insulin, weight gain was a big issue for me, being a young woman, and I know that a fair few D's on here try a low carb diet as this ultimately means less insulin amounts.
> 
> ...


Hey Suze, 

           Yes i am trying to change my routine food which i used to eat but like now its Ramzan so i am fasting through out the month and also gonna adjust my doses .. 

hey i saw these carb controls and stuf but still bit confussed how to do it as i dont eat such foods in such quantities ... 

the thing which make me stressed up some times is that 2 days before i ate 2 and half chapati with chicken and potato curry .I took 17 units of apidra and 27 units of lantus that night and next day in fasting my blood level was 4.3 which is normal and yesterday before my meal in night i checked my level it was 7.2 which is normal too i take the some dose 17 of apidra 27 of lantus and ate the same food 2 and half chapati with the same curry i ate night before but when i check my levels after almost 12 hours as im on fasting my blood level was 14.7 .. cant understand this thing whyyyyyyyyy ,, now what wrong here cant understand ... :/ :/


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Obaid.

As far as Ramzan (Ramadan?) goes, I have read a little bit about managing it but it may be better if you talk to your GP/nurse in conjunction with your Imam, if that's needed.

Obviously, the non-diabetic body can adjust to cope with the fasting and the out of sync eating but for you (or any T1) your body doesn't know you're diabetic and so your liver will be throwing glucose around your body because it thinks you're starving to death, expecting your pancreas to squirt some insulin out. When it doesn't get the ok from the brain, it will throw some more glucose out and so it goes on. 
This is one of the reasons why breakfast is so important also. After waking, your brainand body need the wake up boost and if you don't eat and inject, your liver will start over-reacting and you lose control.

As far as the types of food you're eating, if you can avoid things like white naan because white bread will shoot your BGs up like a rocket. Likewise rosti may well do the same.

There are some books listing the GI of foods which might give you an idea of what sort of things to avoid in general, or at least in combination with other things to slow down the glucose absorption through your stomach.

It's a very complex subject and affects everyone a bit differently, so not something I can really say eat this but not that, but white bread and mashed or chopped potatoes will almost always be bad 

If you could see a dietician, they should be able to guide you through your daily menu a bit better. You should be entitled to see one although there may be a waiting list.

Here's a link about ramadan... 

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...alendars-to-help-Muslim-people-with-diabetes/

which may help but it doesn't really tell you much. I know I couldn't survive daylight hours without eating meals. My stomach would rebel ! 

Rob


----------



## Nyadach (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Obaid,
Welcome to the forum. And as mentioned above, it's a great idea to ask your doc to get you on a DAFNE course. Helps greatly for balancing your food or lack of to injections, exercise and many general life things and also to nail down your ratios for food/injections. They are fantastic for smoothing out your levels on a week long course and giving you the added tools to look after yourself better. It's great also having a room of fellow diabetics with a wide range of experiences to bounce questions off...kind of like on here but with more coffee provided


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 6, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Obaid.
> 
> As far as Ramzan (Ramadan?) goes, I have read a little bit about managing it but it may be better if you talk to your GP/nurse in conjunction with your Imam, if that's needed.
> 
> ...


hey again rob

       thanx buddy for the usefull links helped me really good .

 But as i am having an appointment on tue so i am writing down all of my questions regarding to meals carbs doses , insulin ,ramzan n stuff so i am gonna ask her everything .

And sorry i didnt mentioned in my last message that just eat white naan very rarely ,, what i eat usually its chappati made up of brown wholegrain wheat

and i know fasting for about 18 hourss is a wayyyy difficult thing lol


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 6, 2011)

Nyadach said:


> Hi Obaid,
> Welcome to the forum. And as mentioned above, it's a great idea to ask your doc to get you on a DAFNE course. Helps greatly for balancing your food or lack of to injections, exercise and many general life things and also to nail down your ratios for food/injections. They are fantastic for smoothing out your levels on a week long course and giving you the added tools to look after yourself better. It's great also having a room of fellow diabetics with a wide range of experiences to bounce questions off...kind of like on here but with more coffee provided


HEY Nyadach

thanks a lot . Well i ve already prepared a bunch of missiles of questions for my diabetic nurse whom i am gonna meet on coming tuesday lol . And from past two weeks the thing i have expereinced is that as much as you take interest in your diabetes the more goods results you get . And if you dont take it seriously as i was doin it for 5 years the results are infront of me . So just in few weeks i came to know a lot of things about diabetes and for its control which ive never heard before lloll  . So lets wait till tue and see what instrictions will i get from my nurse lol 

and i am loving this place woohoo


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 7, 2011)

Love your energy Obaid!

Not sure about the difference in readings from the same meals, all I can think of is had you not long done or did some exercise or move around a fair bit and then the second night vegged out more?

Or was the weather warmer the 1st day? warm weather can induce hypos much quickly and have lower levels? 

Robster maybe able to give some insight on this as he, sa you have prob guessed, is very knowledgable!

Ooh, it could be a lypo, if you are injecting in the same place, time and time again or do you rotate the sites? A lypo could cause it in one night be working effeciently and the next absorb the insulin in a pocket and not into the bloodstream, thus higher levels?

Good luck with the dsn on Tuesday as I doubt I'll be back on till then!


----------



## obaidkasiri (Aug 8, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Love your energy Obaid!
> 
> Not sure about the difference in readings from the same meals, all I can think of is had you not long done or did some exercise or move around a fair bit and then the second night vegged out more?
> 
> ...


Thanx Suzie 

      Well rise in my energy towards these thing is only because of you all guys , thanks again for keep motivating me and the thing about injecting on same place i think i am might doing that because i inject one time on right thigh and other time on the left thigh but i usually forgot the place where i have injected before lol . I came to realize that when i have injected some units and start feeling pain so i am going to take care of that thing too i think u have highlighted a very good point for which i was totally un aware . So   one more thing i came to know and i will take care about injecting the next time .

Yeah my armours to fight with diabetes are increasing lol hehe ..


----------

